# Covenant Renewal origins?



## markkoller (Aug 21, 2008)

I have read a few threads on this subject and I am interested to know where it comes from. What is the actual origin of this terminology? I noticed that some on the board were comfortable with the phrase while others were not. 

I am aware of its use in Federal Vision circles, though I got the impression that others with differing views of the covenant still speak of covenant renewal in worship.

For myself, the terminology makes me a little nervous. Since I am not quite sure I agree with the principle itself I have always made an effort to avoid saying "covenant renewal" when I lead in worship. Right or wrong?


----------



## MW (Aug 22, 2008)

Covenant renewal belongs to the history of salvation; Matt. 26:28, "For this is my blood of the new testament, which is shed for many for the remission of sins." This covenant renewal is proclaimed in the preaching of the Word, celebrated in the singing of psalms, appropriated in believing prayer, and commemorated in the Lord's supper; but the worship service is not a renewal of the covenant. Jesus Christ is the only mediator of the covenant of grace.


----------



## markkoller (Aug 22, 2008)

Rev. Winzer,

Do you think that those who say they are "renewing the covenant" in the worship service are usurping the role of Christ?


----------



## MW (Aug 22, 2008)

markkoller said:


> Do you think that those who say they are "renewing the covenant" in the worship service are usurping the role of Christ?



Without imputing evil motives to any person, I would have to answer in the affirmative. Such are seeking to make the worship service a re-enactment of what Christ has done. This is basically what Romanists do with the sacrifice of the mass, though Romanism would be more self-consciously consistent. The objective work of redemption was accomplished by Christ alone; what believers experience is a subjective application of that work. Various errors which are fatal to the fundamental system of Christian theology arise because of a failure to distinguish the work of Christ *for* us and the work of the Holy Spirit *in* us.


----------



## markkoller (Aug 22, 2008)

Where do we first see this idea among the Reformed that a worship service is a renewing of the covenant?

Is the idea that a worship service is a renewal of the covenant unorthodox?

Just trying to ask specific questions for discussion. Looking forward to hearing more...


----------

